# OpenT-Shirts and Joomla modules



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Will the new OpenT-Shirts Opencart module be able to plug into a program such as Aceshop, which is a Opencart plugin for Joomla. I have used Aceshop in the past and since it is an Opencart based Joomla module, maybe it will work? Anyone have an idea on this? When the new OpenT-Shirts is available I will try this.


----------



## bulldogguitars (Sep 18, 2012)

I would just like to know when its going to be available period. Been waiting for this new module for a while. I want to give this a shot instead of spending a fortune on Inksoft or Deconetwork per month. Both are good in there own right but lets face it us small shops cant afford it.


----------



## Ldyroscoe (Mar 11, 2012)

What do you think of the service? Is it really free???


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff,

What version and what theme of Joomla are you using?


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Ldyroscoe said:


> What do you think of the service? Is it really free???


Let me clarify this.. OpenTshirts is not a service it is an open source software platform that integrates with Opencart. 

Both Opencart and OpenTshirts are free open source software platforms....

Opencart...

OpenCart - Download

Is based on the..

A Quick Guide to GPLv3 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

Open source software license...

OpenTshirts is based on the same license and can be downloaded for free as a free open source software...

OpenTshirts – OpenTshirts 1.2.3

Once you have these two software systems installed on a hosting solution you only have to pay for the monthly hosting around $10 to $30 a month or more depending on the hosting you decided to go with.

I have a dedicated server and pay $175 month for my hosting server, but I have about 70,000 visitors a month on my websites. Because of that I need a dedicated server or internet connected hosting computer because I have so many people visit website each month.

Yes the open source software is free but it is not a service it is an open source eCommerce system based on open source software and development frame works.

My recommendation is to do some research on open source software with Google and other tools to get a deeper understanding of this topic.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Tom, 

I read your response but there is still no sure answer to the question. Can the open source software platform integrates with a Joomla shopping cart?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

mrdean78 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I read your response but there is still no sure answer to the question. Can the open source software platform integrates with a Joomla shopping cart?



I think what your looking for is to use your cart directly inside your Joomla website correct? You ask if it will work with Joomla shopping cart. There are several available for Joomla but the only one that works with OT is OpenCart. The best way to do that is to use a Wrapper. You can insert any external site into yours. I did it on ours when OT first came out and it worked fine. But the cart you use is OpenCart.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff,

I only see a catalog on your site, where is the design studio?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

mrdean78 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I only see a catalog on your site, where is the design studio?



We are in the process of a major remodel and it's not been put back up yet.


----------

